# DVD Waxes Further - No Wane



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The DVD industry saw double-digit growth in the third quarter, outpacing third quarter 2001's record sales, according to the DVD Entertainment Group.

During the three-month period, 153.3 million DVD software units shipped to retail, more than double what was shipped in the same period last year, the group said. According to figures compiled by Ernst & Young on behalf of the DVD Entertainment Group, more than 1.1 billion DVD movies and music videos have shipped since the format's inception in 1997.

More than 18,000 titles are currently available with approximately 100 new DVD movies and music videos released each week. The cumulative box office gross of the releases for the fourth quarter 2002 is more than $4.3 billion, up 34 percent from last year. This is the largest box office gross of DVD releases for any quarter since the format was introduced in 1997, the group said.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

It could have been that way for VHS as well. But you really don't see "Priced for Rental" DVDs. A non-box set DVD will typically cost around the $19 range. But many a VHS I would have bought in the past was priced at $80 (priced for rental) so had to wait till in the bargain bin at blockbuster video. 

But also the Special Features makes the $19 DVD even more attractive. I suspect that people will buy DVDs even if not their favorite movies, but you rarely would see someone buy a VHS unless it was their favorite???


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Excellent point gcuther... I remember when ET first came out on VHS, it was $80. I'll be more apt to buy a DVD and rent a VHS (before I dumped my VCR). Something about DVDs and alternate endings always gets me.


----------

